# Penguin Tetras



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

So, my wife went with me to a new LFS over the weekend and she took a liking to the Penguin Tetras she saw there. Since I still haven't set up my 55g I am still ironing out the stocking plan. I want some black neons and thought maybe of adding some Penguins to the tank since she likes them so much. But, I have read some people have had problems with them being aggressive towards other types of fish. Does anyone have any experience with them? I'd like to have 10 Penguins and 10 black neons (along with 3-5 Bolivian rams, 3 platies, and a rubberlip pleco) Has anyone experience problems with the Penguin Tetras?


----------



## bunnysgal (May 7, 2010)

From everything I've heard, you have to have a big school or else they start picking on the other fish. I've got 11 in a 55 and they've never bothered any of my other fish. They're with 3 Bolivian Rams, 5 Hatchet Tetras, and 2 angels. All the horror stories I've heard came from people who were keeping them in twos and threes.


----------



## Richie (May 21, 2010)

Bunnysgal, I had the same experience with Penguin Tetra's - i.e no bother to other fish. I had a small school of about ten, in with Glowlines, black neons and Lampeye's (approx ten of each as well). The penguins were the feistiest of them, but by no means overly aggressive. This was in a 56 gallon tank.

TetraGuy72 is yours a planted tank? Mine was very heavily planted (an Amano nightmare!) to the point where baby Penguins were actually able to survive and eventually join the main school. Although some of the adults stopped schooling and seemed to establish their own territories (males?).

I don't know how they will get along with the platies. I had some black mollies in with mine (mother+whatever babies I couldn't catch out). The penquins and them acted like each other didn't exist!

To sum up, In that particular tank, I found that heavy planting and at least ten individuals, seemed sufficient to diffuse any aggression - either amongst themselves and against other tetra species.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thank you for the advice. The tank will be planted, lightly at first, but will add plants as money allows : ) I am thinking I will be OK. I plan to have about 12-15 Penguins and have been thinking about some Bleeding Hearts as they are a little bigger than other Tetras.


----------

